# Christmas 2010 Sartorial Plunder



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Did Santa leave anything clothing related under the tree?

I found the Rizzoli Savile Row tome:


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

Two ties from Mountain & Sackett -- Glorious.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Allen Edmonds Bradley in burgundy shell cordovan (not my picture)


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

An Orvis cord shirt, pajamas and Creed man perfume.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

My wife is taking me to JPress to pick out my present. Anyone have info on their post xmas sale? There's a tweed I've got my eye on.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> Allen Edmonds Bradley in burgundy shell cordovan (not my picture)


You're just saying that because of the blanket.

Congratulations! That's a fantastic gift, and, if I recall, on your "to-buy" list?


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Belted Cow classic baseball d-ring belt
Barbour Beaufort

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Business must be good this year. Most of my gifts were on backorder. There are still a few surprises, but I know I will be receiving 2 LL Bean Signature chamois cloth work shirts as well as a vintage duffel coat from eBay. I will be also be using some of the holiday loot to apply to a few more BB OCBDs. 

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I made out like a bandit this year. I received a pair of Wiskey shell Aldens, a pair of Ravello Aldens, two pair of Peal & Co oxfords, a GF blazer, and a really nice English made "commando" style sweater (that I've wanted forever).


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

One "it's in the automatic return pile" maroon waffle-fabric crew neck shirt... in a size too big for me.:icon_headagainstwal

I really wish my mother in law would stick to wool socks, stuff from Williams Sonoma and presents for the kids. Oh well, it's not about the stuff but the sentiment.... sigh.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

As with last year, a leather jacket from Orvis that will be exchanged for...

That's my issue. I figure I have roughly $500 to play with. Suggestions welcome--this will be fun.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Two turtlenecks from LL Bean, Cashmere ring neck sweater in navy blue. New MTM sports jacket and MTM trousers both from BB. Cologne from Caswell & Massey.
Merry Christmas


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Penang Lawyer said:


> ...Cologne from Caswell & Massey.
> Merry Christmas


No. 6?

We made a no-gifts pact with family this year. We hate to see them spend $$ on things we don't want or can't use. They proabaly feel the same way about our gifts, even though WE have impeccable taste.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> You're just saying that because of the blanket.
> 
> Congratulations! That's a fantastic gift, and, if I recall, on your "to-buy" list?


Thanks - my wife knew a pair of NST was the last shell model I really wanted. I think it's suede and calf from here on out.

Edit: Just so no one thinks I'm getting all the treats, my wife received a NOS Grenfell trench that was then tailored to her small size and a BB double breasted camel hair car coat.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

My adorable wife, who has been ignoring my short and very concise Christmas lists for 37 years, came through with a new fedora, olive brown, with a diamond crown.

To all, Merry Christmas, and wear in good health!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I got the Savile Row book as well, and some repp bows:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Forgot to mention in earlier post, I also got a sewing machine from Mrs. 32. This will be an adventure--if I can just learn how to hem trousers, this sucker will pay for itself by Easter.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Forgot to mention in earlier post, I also got a sewing machine from Mrs. 32. This will be an adventure--if I can just learn how to hem trousers, this sucker will pay for itself by Easter.


It's not that hard, it just requires a little practice. Get some cheap pants from Goodwill to learn on. Shorten them an inch and give them back.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Allen Edmonds Bradley in burgundy shell cordovan (not my picture)


nephew,
it must be a gift you properly deserve from preston. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

joenobody0 said:


> I made out like a bandit this year. I received a pair of Wiskey shell Aldens, a pair of Ravello Aldens, two pair of Peal & Co oxfords, a GF blazer, and a really nice English made "commando" style sweater (that I've wanted forever).


you did very well. enjoy wearing
which ravello style did you get?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Business must be good this year. Most of my gifts were on backorder. There are still a few surprises, but I know I will be receiving 2 LL Bean Signature chamois cloth work shirts as well as a vintage duffel coat from eBay. I will be also be using some of the holiday loot to apply to a few more BB OCBDs.
> 
> Merry Christmas guys!


all will have christmas all year long


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks - my wife knew a pair of NST was the last shell model I really wanted. I think it's suede and calf from here on out.
> 
> Edit: Just so no one thinks I'm getting all the treats, my wife received a NOS Grenfell trench that was then tailored to her small size and a BB double breasted camel hair car coat.


nephew,
great gifts to mrs c
you will not be able to keep your shell pledge


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> My adorable wife, who has been ignoring my short and very concise Christmas lists for 37 years, came through with a new fedora, olive brown, with a diamond crown.
> 
> To all, Merry Christmas, and wear in good health!


post picture when you have the opportunity


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

jjskywlker said:


> Two ties from Mountain & Sackett -- Glorious.


Nice I have the tie on the right its one of go to ties for executive interviewing And the wife bought me an Akubra Style Master in Carbon Grey.


----------



## SNB (Nov 28, 2007)

Cashmere socks. How have I survived 33 year without them? An isntant favorite.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Kent clothes brush and a steamer. My wife also had my (last) diploma framed very nicely. For the first time in many years, I neither asked for nor received any clothes.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Kent clothes brush and a steamer. My wife also had my (last) diploma framed very nicely. For the first time in many years, I neither asked for nor received any clothes.


Nice work on the brush. Steamer, though... sounds like something that removes wrinkles. I can't support that. (-;


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Nice work on the brush. Steamer, though... sounds like something that removes wrinkles. I can't support that. (-;


I'm pro-wrinkles . . . and vehemently anti-dry cleaners: a combination that works well. This is my last step away from that addictive chemical cleaning habit.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

I had a great Christmas this year:

A Mercer blue OCBD, which is fantastic, and I'm really looking forward to wearing
Some Bills driving twills, which are unfortunately just a little too snug and will need to be exchanged
Enough BB gift certificates to finally get some Alden LHS in color #8, which I'm really excited about.

And finally, on a non-clothing but equally trad note, a Yoshihiro 240mm Gyuto, which may very well be the last kitchen knife I have to buy.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Cardinals5 said:


> Allen Edmonds Bradley in burgundy shell cordovan (not my picture)


 These are my favorite shoe. I'd also say that the Bradley is the only AE shell that is clearly nicer than the Alden counter-part.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a hunter green chamois shirt from Bean, a tie from LE and a belt from Leather Man w/ martini glasses on it. Leather Man seems to have changed the nylon they use for belts, the newer stuff is a lot stiffer.

Brian


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

My girlfriend got me two things from Eddie Jacobs for Christmas: a nice emblematic tie and a fantastic tweed bucket hat. Great stuff.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Sir Cingle said:


> My girlfriend got me two things from Eddie Jacobs for Christmas: a nice emblematic tie and a fantastic tweed bucket hat. Great stuff.


A girlfriend that not only tolerates a bucket hat, but gives one as a gift!!! Hold on tight to that one.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

DrMac said:


> And finally, on a non-clothing but equally trad note, a Yoshihiro 240mm Gyuto, which may very well be the last kitchen knife I have to buy.


Great acquisition! Every bit as "trad" as a true shetland sweater or Harris tweed. When you get a chance, PM me a review as I've begun dabbling in japanese knives.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I picked up a pair of longwing suede bass bucks, BB pennies, a couple of brooks shirts and a Gloverall duffle (wish I'd thought to size down, though)! Very awesome Christmas


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Mom-made sweater vest and clothes steamer! Jackpot. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Nice work on the brush. Steamer, though... sounds like something that removes wrinkles. I can't support that. (-;


I'm pretty pro-wrinkle, but I can get behind the steamer to remove really bad ones without loosing the 'rumple'


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

What do you think of those Bass longwings? I picked up a pair earlier in the year and wound up sending them back. Loved the idea, but I wasn't keen on the execution. Occasionally I feel like I should have kept them and beat them up a little.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Trip English said:


> What do you think of those Bass longwings? I picked up a pair earlier in the year and wound up sending them back. Loved the idea, but I wasn't keen on the execution. Occasionally I feel like I should have kept them and beat them up a little.


They look good with jeans, though I agree they will look much better after a few months. I'm still not sold on tan suede with khakis, though. Also, they're super comfortable.


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, you guys sure got some nice items. I got two shaggy dogs, two bb bds, new maine hunting shoes, and a *MAMMOTH* amount of thick wool socks. Can't have too many wool socks!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In reading this thread, I am admittedly awed by the growing lists of "sartorial plunder" received as Christmas gifts by the membership...Cardinal5, those shell Bradleys are magnificent; Mississippi Mud, congratulations on your most recent degree and trust me, you will experience a growing appreciation for that Kent brush and the clothes steamer; and may all the rest enjoy the various knitwear, shirts, etc. received from friends and loved ones! As for me, LOL, for the first time in 15 to 20 years (I think) I didn't get a single clothing related item for Christmas. Family and friends must think I need to do more reading or maybe they were trying to singlehandedly keep our local Barnes and Noble Bookseller from going under, as I received enoungh new books to necessitate considering the purchase of an additional book case. Then again, perhaps my closets are really, really full or maybe I was on Santa's list of really, really bad boys!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Santa was mighty generous this year for some reason. I found, a pair of Walnut Strands, nice pair of slacks, 2 dress shirts, and BB gift card to buy the navy sack blazer, a sweater, and a few polo shirts. Of course there were other non clothing items, but it was a nice take this year. My wife has pretty good taste and really does a good job picking this out.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Trip English said:


> A girlfriend that not only tolerates a bucket hat, but gives one as a gift!!! Hold on tight to that one.


You're darn right, Trip. I'm holding on as tight as I can!


----------



## MDunle3199 (Jun 5, 2009)

We keep Xmas pretty low key except for the kids; I did get a Sterlingwear peacoat. We also went to BB to get my Valentine's Day present (a BB1 and BB3 tie)


----------



## tradfan207 (Nov 4, 2010)

Tremendous pickups gentlemen. I have been doing the plundering myself on the bay for this Christmas. Have netted 4 BB OCBDs and two repp ties so far. However, with my birthday coming up soon, I have gotten the wife to buy me a Mercer OCBD. In fact, this may be my annual gift!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> You're darn right, Trip. I'm holding on as tight as I can!


i hope their is 2011 wedding on your calendar


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

DrMac said:


> I had a great Christmas this year:
> 
> And finally, on a non-clothing but equally trad note, a Yoshihiro 240mm Gyuto, which may very well be the last kitchen knife I have to buy.


lol, like saying the last pair of shoes I have to buy. I got a big 6000 grit Japanese waterstone from my son: a must-have, once you're into the Japan-knife thing.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> lol, like saying the last pair of shoes I have to buy. I got a big 6000 grit Japanese waterstone from my son: a must-have, once you're into the Japan-knife thing.


you need to post picture


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Three (3) pair of Nike tube socks.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

mcarthur said:


> you need to post picture


will do - I might even describe my Mac method for putting on an edge, which involves putting in a lot of time, and a certain restraint.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> lol, like saying the last pair of shoes I have to buy. I got a big 6000 grit Japanese waterstone from my son: a must-have, once you're into the Japan-knife thing.


I have a few unused waterstones in dusty boxes myself and a quick story: Early last year I bought myself an entry-level gyuto on post-holiday sale. Stones were next, of course, but there are a dizzying assortment, so after much research, I made the necessary purchases.

The week the stones arrived, I heard Mrs. Mud scream in the kitchen, and as I rounded the corner, saw the handle of my new knife projecting from the garbage disposal, a whirling fury of asian sharpness. Apparently, she was washing dishes and left the new gyuto on the edge of the sink, turned the disposal on, and walked away for a brief second. You can fill in the rest.

I haven't decided on a suitable replacement yet . . . nor have I bought a new knife.

In all honesty, she was lucky not to be seriously injured. And so the waterstones sit in the garage waiting for another knife.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

omg!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

- Wool/cashmere blackwatch tartan scarf 
- engine turned tie bar, personalized
- Ray Ban New Wayfarer sunglasses
- Wiley hoof pick belt

I also received a few Landry's gift cards and some Caswell Massey soap.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> will do - I might even describe my Mac method for putting on an edge, which involves putting in a lot of time, and a certain restraint.


looking forward to the material


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I have a few unused waterstones in dusty boxes myself and a quick story: Early last year I bought myself an entry-level gyuto on post-holiday sale. Stones were next, of course, but there are a dizzying assortment, so after much research, I made the necessary purchases.
> 
> The week the stones arrived, I heard Mrs. Mud scream in the kitchen, and as I rounded the corner, saw the handle of my new knife projecting from the garbage disposal, a whirling fury of asian sharpness. Apparently, she was washing dishes and left the new gyuto on the edge of the sink, turned the disposal on, and walked away for a brief second. You can fill in the rest.
> 
> ...


pleased to hear that your wife is ok


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I received two merino wool sweaters from Macy's (in-house brand), a cashmere scarf, cedar shoe trees, a shoe shine kit, a Timex leather banded watch with gold front, a set of white cotton pocket squares with my initials, two pairs of Vermont-made Country Tweeds heavy socks, a cricket sweater, and wooden hair brush.

I also bought myself a new Chesterfield topcoat, complete with a velvet collar, from Lord & Taylor in November.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> I have a few unused waterstones in dusty boxes myself and a quick story: Early last year I bought myself an entry-level gyuto on post-holiday sale. Stones were next, of course, but there are a dizzying assortment, so after much research, I made the necessary purchases.
> 
> The week the stones arrived, I heard Mrs. Mud scream in the kitchen, and as I rounded the corner, saw the handle of my new knife projecting from the garbage disposal, a whirling fury of asian sharpness. Apparently, she was washing dishes and left the new gyuto on the edge of the sink, turned the disposal on, and walked away for a brief second. You can fill in the rest.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Mrs. Mud wasn't injured in the incident, but I fear that I will have a nightmare about a similar thing happening at my house. I told my wife that I would accept full washing responsibilities for all of the knives, as long as she didn't screw them up.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> lol, like saying the last pair of shoes I have to buy. I got a big 6000 grit Japanese waterstone from my son: a must-have, once you're into the Japan-knife thing.


You'll note, I said it's the last knife I will _need_ to buy. Not that I won't buy more....

And yes, Japanese waterstones are on my list of skills to learn. I have a really crappy knife I think I would need to start learning on, though.

Since there are some enthusiasts in these parts, here is a picture of the knife (from the group buy at Badger & Blade where I got it)

The best part? It was tuned by Dave Martell prior to shipping!

I actually haven't used it just yet, as I've been waiting on a meal worthy of its christening, and I haven't cooked anything decent lately as I've been traveling over the holidays.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Got a pair of black lambskin and cashmere lined gloves and a scarf in the Smith tartan for Christmas along with a black Nikkormat Ftn camera and a really big pile of Fomapan 100 black and white film for my Rolleiflex. 

I did go to Brooks Brothers on Boxing Day (Dec 26 for the Yanks) and picked up a dress stewart tartan sport shirt, Brookscool yellow/blue twin stripe button down and a slim fit purple glen plaid sport shirt. I did ok.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Got one very unpleasant gift. During the five days I was off it seems that all my clothes shrank. : (


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I have experienced a similar problem.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^^
nephews,
off to the gym


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> Got one very unpleasant gift. During the five days I was off it seems that all my clothes shrank. : (


Yikes. I guess I'm not the only one experiencing REW syndrome. 
(Rapidly Expanding Waistband syndrome)


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

^ I hear that, if left untreated, REW can worsen into Dunlap's disease.


(That's when people say about you, "His belly done lapped over his belt!")


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> ^ I hear that, if left untreated, REW can worsen into Dunlap's disease.
> 
> (That's when people say about you, "His belly done lapped over his belt!")


two stars for you


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Among other things, a Sterlingwear Authentic Peacoat. Nice jacket, can't wait to wear it out.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Gave myself a new Brooks Brothers 3/2 camel hair sport coat.


----------

